# Blackwater Popping Bug Action



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

Went out yesterday for a few hours late in the afternoon. It was the most action I have had on blackwater this year. No monsters but fun.


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Heck yea any bug eating fish are great.Its even better when you are on the other end of the bug.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job on the bream!!! Where did you put in at???


----------



## jflyfisher (Jul 8, 2012)

*nice job*

great job…..how far up Blackwater were you ? have caught a few on Escambia 
on popping bugs but water is high and stained again. I was fishing above Gulf Power ….have you had any luck on Escambia? Thanks


----------



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

Sorry for the delayed response Jason put in at the oyster pile in Bagdad. And I have fished escambia a few times last few months. And it was in a boat above gulf power. I honestly had a little better luck in blackwater lately. I'm on call this weekend so thinking of getting up really early in the AM and trying to go before I get called out.


----------



## jflyfisher (Jul 8, 2012)

*thanks*

Thanks Jason....have been fishing below3MB for spanish and ladyfish! fun on a 6 weight ...have not been to Escambia....went over Quintette bridge yesterday and it was still muddy ...river is now below 5 ft so hopefully we will get some clean water and would love to catch and release some bluegills ...let me know if you catch some ....thanks Jeff


----------



## 38ICO (Aug 18, 2016)

Nice photos Hobart.
I've been wanting to do the same.
There isn't much that beats catching Bluegill on a popping bug when they're biting.


----------

